# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  AntiVirusprogramm

## Rigo

hallo!!

auch wenn das jetzt ein bischen witzig erscheint, Frage ich mal trotzdem, benützte Suse 8.0, gibt es unter Suse kein Antivirus Programm oder was ähnliches, oder gibt es unter Unix Systemen so etwas nicht. Bitte mit Begründung. :Confused:   :Confused:  

____________________________

Es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit!!

----------


## Stormbringer

Hi,

http://www.hbedv.com/
http://www.avp.ru/
ftp://ftp.ravantivirus.com/pub/rav/d...x/i386/ravdsk/
ftp://ftp.cai.com/pub/getbbs/linux.eng/
http://www.sophos.com/downloads/prod...D=5&nauth_cc=1
http://www.mcafee.com/
http://www.trendmicro.com/en/home/global/enterprise.htm

Kommt halt darauf an, was Du scannen möchtest, und ob es privat oder gewerblich eingesetzt wird.

Gruß

----------


## bernie

Hi,

Für besonders mutige:
http://www.openantivirus.org/

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## frankpr

Schau mal in der Serie *pay*, da gibt es gleich derer 2.
MfG

----------


## Rigo

hallo!!

habe da noch eine Frage, mus ich eins von den Programmen, in einen bestimmten Ordner kopieren und dann Entpacken, installiern oder ist das mir selbst überlassen, oder geht man da anders vor.

Hallo Frankpr!!
Ich kann mit der Serie Pay nicht viel anfangen, es wäre nett, wenn du mir das einbischen erklären würdest.

_____________________________

Es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit!!
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## frankpr

Bekanntlich sind die Pakete bei SuSE in sogenannte Serien eingeordnet, und eine davon heißt pay.
Und dort sind die Pakete für 2 Virenscanner enthalten. Also einfach Yast anwerfen, Software installieren -> Haken bei Paketserien anzeigen setzen -> Serie Pay raussuchen -> Virenscanner zum Installieren markieren -> OK

----------


## Rigo

hallo frankpr!!

Danke für deinen Beitrag....


______________________

Es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gfc

achtung: 
<Dau-Frage> 

Für was brauch ich nen Virenscanner unter Linux??

</Dau-Frage>

----------


## bernie

Hi,

z.B wenn du auf deinem Mailserver die Mails von/für den/die Outlook-Clients nach Viren durchsuchen willst.

Ciao Bernie

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von bernie_ 
> *Hi,
> 
> z.B wenn du auf deinem Mailserver die Mails von/für den/die Outlook-Clients nach Viren durchsuchen willst.
> 
> Ciao Bernie*


ach so... alles klar.. aber Outlook .. brr... das is doch das ding, dass die Würmer erfunden hat...

----------


## tuxipuxi

> _Original geschrieben von gfc_ 
> *achtung: 
> <Dau-Frage> 
> 
> Für was brauch ich nen Virenscanner unter Linux??
> 
> </Dau-Frage>*


war auch schon voll verwirrt... wenn man keine rootrechte hat geht ja auch nix putt ... bis auf persoenliche dateien

----------


## Christian81

Es gibt imho genug Sicherheitslücken in diversen Kerneln und Anwendungsprogrammen - und demnach auch unter garantie Viren, die diese Ausnutzen (siehe Apache & mod_ssl u.ä.). Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber dennoch möglich, sich einen Virus einzufangen.

----------


## Rigo

hallo !!

Also im Klartext, unter Linux wird kein Virenscanner bebraucht.
Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich im Web Unterwegs bin, kann ich mir da kein Virus holen??
Oder gibt es da was anderes unter Unix.

___________________________

Es ist alles eine Frage der Zeit!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## darkmoon.2xt.de

es gibt rootkits die unerlaubtes eindringen fremder leute auf deinen rechner möglich machen... die kann man sich aber nur installieren wenn man sachen aus >sehr< zweifelhafter quelle als root installiert...

darkmoon.2xt.de

----------

